# New to forum



## kodyalan2007 (Apr 1, 2013)

Hello Brothers,
I'm new to this app/website and I can not be happier to say I am a Texas Mason . I am currently a fellow craft mason however, I will be getting my Masters degree put on this week. 

Brother Kody Rountree 
Pine Lodge


----------



## Bro. Stewart P.M. (Apr 2, 2013)

Welcome to the Community!


----------



## crono782 (Apr 2, 2013)

Welcome!


----------



## DJGurkins (Apr 2, 2013)

Welcome Brother. Congratulations on the on completing your Fellow Craft work.


----------



## Brent Heilman (Apr 2, 2013)

Congrats and welcome to the forums.


----------



## cog41 (Apr 2, 2013)

Greetings!


----------



## kodyalan2007 (Apr 2, 2013)

Well as of tonight I turned my F/C work in and had my master masons degree at the same time. Just got home from them both. 

Brother Kody Rountree


----------



## crono782 (Apr 2, 2013)

Congrats!


Freemason Connect Mobile


----------



## KSigMason (Apr 3, 2013)

Greetings and welcome aboard.


----------



## Ashlar76 (Apr 3, 2013)

Greetings, Congratulations and welcome to the community.


Freemason Connect Mobile


----------



## Bro. Vincent (Apr 3, 2013)

Congrats! I'm an EA. should be getting my FC in a few weeks. Can't wait! 


Freemason Connect Mobile


----------



## BillyWaltmon (Apr 3, 2013)

congratulations and So mote It Be

Freemason Connect Mobile


----------



## kodyalan2007 (Apr 3, 2013)

Thank you all for the big welcome to the group and the congradulatories as well. 

Freemason Connect Mobile


----------



## kodyalan2007 (Apr 22, 2013)

I have offically turned my masters work in 

Freemason Connect Mobile


----------

